# Charlotte Speed Cubers



## SassyGinger77 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey, My Name is Natalie Smith. Ive been wondering for a while about if there are any local cubers. Ive been wanting to meet some cubers from the area. Because so far i don't know of any. So if you live in the Charlotte Area of NC. HMU if you ever wanna have a meet up. And ive been trying to organize a comp and need some help. So if your interested, then please contact me.


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey Natalie, It seems that in the past year of so cubing in NC has made a comeback. While it has got bigger it still isn't large by any means.
I am from Jacksonville (about 20 minutes from the coast) so I am quite far away. I think we actually spoke at a UVA competition one time.


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm from Cary, and I'll most likely be moving to Charlotte in fall 2017 to go to Queens University.


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 29, 2016)

I feel like NC cubers are all spread too thin. I'm in the middle in Raleigh and there's hardly anyone in the Triangle area

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drad (May 1, 2016)

SassyGinger77 said:


> Hey, My Name is Natalie Smith. Ive been wondering for a while about if there are any local cubers. Ive been wanting to meet some cubers from the area. Because so far i don't know of any. So if you live in the Charlotte Area of NC. HMU if you ever wanna have a meet up. And ive been trying to organize a comp and need some help. So if your interested, then please contact me.


I live in mooresville NC and we could all easily have a meet up


----------

